# RAID 1 / Dateisystem anlegen



## Kreuzkauz (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leser!


Ich habe einen Linux-Server beim Provider gemietet. Auf dem Server sollen die Daten eines anderen Servers weitgehend gespiegelt werden.Das Betriebssystem ist openSuSE 10.3. 

Mein Provider bietet 2 x 400GB SATA II Festplatten an. Ich möchte RAID 1 mit Software-Steuerung einrichten. Im Rescue-System habe ich RAID 1 aktiviert und zwei Partirionen angelegt. Eine *swap 2GB* und der Rest auf */*. Ich möchte aber den Rest auf das Verzeichnis */u* legen. Wenn ich *PART 2 ext /u all *eingebe dann bricht die Installation vom Rescue-System ab. Wenn ich den Rest auf */* belasse, dann erscheint nach dem reboot dieses Filesystem:

*df -h*
/dev/md1              365G  1.3G  346G   1% /
udev                  992M   80K  992M   1% /dev

und

*cat /proc/mdstat*
Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] 
md0 : active(auto-read-only) raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]
      2104448 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md1 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]
      388604224 blocks [2/2] [UU]
      [======>..............]  resync = 30.7% (119325632/388604224) finish=80.6min speed=55661K/sec


Wenn ich *mount -t ext3 /dev/md1 /u* ausführe dann wird dieses Filesystem angezeigt:

*df- h*
/dev/md1              365G  1.3G  346G   1% /
udev 992M 80K 992M 1% /dev
/dev/md1              365G  1.3G  346G   1% /u

Es soll nur dieses angezeigt werden:

/dev/md1              365G  1.3G  346G   1% /u
udev                  992M   80K  992M   1% /dev


Kann jemand mir helfen?


Thomas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du Dein RAID nach /u mounten willst, was willst Du denn nach / mounten?


----------



## Kreuzkauz (25. Juli 2008)

Ich schreibe mal kurz was ich vorhabe.

1. Ich möchte ein RAID 1 mit Softwaresteuerung installieren (habe ich gemacht) 
2. Restlicher Festplattenplatz soll für das Verzeichnis /u reserviert wird (weiß nicht wie?)


Thomas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2008)

Also Du willst das RAID als / mounten und alles was nicht im RAID ist nach /u?

Wie sieht denn Deine Partitionierung aus, denn bislang weiss ich nur vom RAID und von einer Swap-Partition.

Ist die Swap-Partition im RAID?
Gibt es noch weitere Partitionen ausserhalb des RAID? Oder freien Platz auf den Festplatten?


----------



## Kreuzkauz (26. Juli 2008)

Hetzner bietet eine Rescue-System an. Dort kann ich u.a. RAID und die Partitionen einstellen.

Die Hardware data:

CPU Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5600+
CPU Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5600+
RAM 1916 MB
Disk /dev/sda: 400.0 GB (=> 381 GIB)
Disk /dev/sdb: 400.0 GB (=> 381 GIB)

Hier die Auszüge aus dem Script:

DRIVE1 /dev/sda
DRIVE2 /dev/sdb

SWRAID 1

SWRAIDLEVEL 1

BOOTLOADER lilo

(ich denke, das ich hier schon die nötigen Einstellungen vornehmen könnte!)
PART 1 swap swap 2G
PART 2 / ext3 all 

HOSTNAME united-xxxxxxx.de


Ich habe schon einiges am Script verändert, aber nichts führte zum gewünschten Ergebnis.

Ich soll einen kompletten Serverumzug erledigen. Auf dem alten Server liegen die benötigten Daten alle auf der Partition /u. Der alte Server lauft ohne RAID. Der neue soll mit RAID arbeiten. Die Daten sollen aber auch wieder in /u gespeichert werden und Partition auch auf /u.


Thomas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2008)

Naja, wie gesagt, wenn das RAID nach /u gemountet werden soll brauchst Du noch eine Partition die nach / gemountet wird.
Dort wird dann halt das eigentliche OS abgelegt, und /u ist dann eben ein reiner Datenspeicher.
Dadurch entfaellt aber die Sicherheit die das RAID bietet fuer das OS, und ist somit nur fuer die unter /u abgelegten Daten vorhanden.

Ich nehme mal an dass /u in irgendeiner Form ueber das Netzwerk verfuegbar ist (FTP, SMB, ...). Wie waere es denn dann wenn Du das RAID nach / mountest und lediglich die Daten im Verzeichnis /u ablegst, wie zuvor. Sie sind dann weiterhin ueber das Netzwerk auf gewohnte Art zu erreichen und Du hast Mirroring fuer das OS und die Daten.

Ein anderer, und im Grunde besserer Weg dies auch zu erreichen waere wohl 2 RAIDS zu nutzen.
Mal ein Beispiel:

```
sda:
1: 100MB /boot
2: 1GB swap
3: 40GB RAID fuer /
4: * RAID fuer /u
sdb:
1: 1.1GB swap
2: 40GB RAID fuer /
3: * RAID fuer /u
```

Dadurch hast Du insgesamt 2.1GB swap und zwei RAIDS (sda3+sdb2 und sda4+sdb3).
Die Trennung des Swap-Bereiches auf beide Festplatten hab ich hier gewaehlt damit Du keinen Platz verschwendest. Denn bei einem RAID1 sollen die Partitionen ja die gleiche Groesse haben, da ja gespiegelt wird.


----------



## Kreuzkauz (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Filesystem sieht jetzt so aus:


Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/md1              9.9G  1.2G  8.2G  13% /
udev                  992M   92K  992M   1% /dev
/dev/md2              355G  195M  337G   1% /u


Ich würde gerne* /dev/md1* noch verkleinern. Da liegen aber der */tmp *und andere Ordner die noch größer werden können. Ich Schwanke zwischen 2GB und 5GB.


Thomas


----------

